# Marine Aquariums > Reef Aquariums >  I have a plan :-)

## lost

Been thinking the set up i have at the mo under the tank is a bit untidy , i am not ready to strip it down and sump it but i did find this
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Triple-Fl...YAAOSwDRxZsDMn
I was thinking i could use the first one has a filter and the other two as my cheato and rowa reactors , what do you think ?

----------


## Gary R

:pmsl:  I saw ....I have a plan :-)
And thought what is he up to now  :lol: 

I got to be honest i don't know if it will work or not ...all depends on the pump you are going to use and if you can make the inlets and outlets off the RO units bigger...then put a pipe inside the units to send the water to the bottom of it so that it turns the media a bit.....think it would be cheaper to buy already made units.

The one i use is a double one so will take 2 x media which works for me.

----------


## lost

[QUOTE=Gary R;4287] :pmsl:  I saw ....I have a plan :-)
And thought what is he up to now  :lol: 

 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 
The one in the link is an all in one triple set up the thing that i am not sure about is will there be enough room for the cheato inside one of  the units ?  To me i think it looks much neater than the set up i have now and yes me thinks i will need a bigger pump

----------


## Gary R

Sorry was not looking at it properly first time ...thought it was a RO unit that you were going to alter....but can now see that it is already done with 12mm hose connectors on there ....the only thing you would need is some led strip grow lights to go round one of them for the cheato.
So yes i can see this working with a good pump :-)

----------

*lost* (03-02-2020)

----------


## lost

I have got some red and blue led strip lights for the cheato but other than grow cyno they didn`t seem to do anything so i have got a led light and am going to try that see how it does . As i say the only thing that worries me is will there be enough room in one of the canisters for cheato

----------


## Gary R

For your size of tank i would of said yes but you will need to half it once a month if it grows fast as it needs room to move and grow ..... You could always fill two of them if not.

----------


## lost

Thanks gaz been doing some reading on this and there is a cartridge on the inside and the water flows through that first, from what i can see the cheato would have to go in there as i do not think there is enough room on the out side . The ones i have been looking at i think are for water filtering , i do not think my idea would work

----------

*Gary R* (05-02-2020)

----------

